

Sen. Byron Dorgan Speaks Against the Gramm-Leach-Bliley Act (1999)[video] - enraged_camel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvnO_SH-4WU

======
enraged_camel
Part 2 here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veAOoQEy0PI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veAOoQEy0PI)

